# Ingudesman & Joo



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Has anyone come across these two? They are so funny. Discovered them on You Tube a year last Xmas when they performed "Xmas Mix-up" with Joshua Bell!


----------



## Nycosim (Dec 27, 2016)

I've seen some videos of them on YouTube, they're hilarious! Especially their act with the Rachmaninoff op3 no2 prelude is marvelous


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Judith said:


> Has anyone come across these two? They are so funny. Discovered them on You Tube a year last Xmas when they performed "Xmas Mix-up" with Joshua Bell!





Nycosim said:


> I've seen some videos of them on YouTube, they're hilarious! Especially their act with the Rachmaninoff op3 no2 prelude is marvelous


Just seen it, hilarious.


----------

